# Who has the cheapest rail covers?



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

My side rails are bare for now - who has the cheapest rail covers?

Something like this:










$11.95 seems to be the cheapest I can find.


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

I've never heard of these before. Why put rails on then cover them?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I can't believe U have never seen these - they are all over AR15.com

You may not use ALL of the rails or every rail. It protects it from banging and such.

I had to replace 1 of my PS90 side rails after I removed the attached light. The damn Fobus light holster is polymer, and despite supposedly being spec, I had to bang it on with a mallet. Well, after doing the same to get it off, I messed up 1 of the rails.

I got a replacement rail now, and probably won't use the inner rail because it bands against my leg as I walk with the gun on the sling. But, I want to put one of these on the inner rail to protect the edges.


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> I can't believe U have never seen these - they are all over AR15.com
> 
> I got a replacement rail now, and probably won't use the inner rail because it bands against my leg as I walk with the gun on the sling. But, I want to put one of these on the inner rail to protect the edges.


That explains it, I might spend 2 hours a year there. I still don't get it, if you're not going to use the rail why put it on?


----------



## justin81 (Jan 12, 2007)

www.aimsurplus.com was the cheapest I've seen for $11.35.

http://www.aimsurplus.com/acatalog/Magpul_Ladder_Rail_Protectors.html

Those are the same ones my buddy just ordered. He just bought his Midwest handguard and didn't buy any covers. After 120 rounds he said it was stating to get uncomfortable. I shot 30 rounds through it and it was pretty rough. They look great without the covers and it's kind of a shame to cover them up, but I bet they make a huge difference in comfort.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

2400 said:


> That explains it, I might spend 2 hours a year there. I still don't get it, if you're not going to use the rail why put it on?


Looks - to balance the gun out. 1 on 1 side would look strange. And, on AR's, tons of people put quad rails on and never use all the rails


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

2400 said:


> That explains it, I might spend 2 hours a year there. I still don't get it, if you're not going to use the rail why put it on?


Because people want to show that they have so much money that they can waste it by spending it on crap that will weight a carbine down and make the already muzzle-heavy rifle even more so.

If you have rails and don't have anything but covers on them, you're wrong.:mrgreen:


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Looks - to balance the gun out. 1 on 1 side would look strange. And, on AR's, tons of people put quad rails on and never use all the rails


Actually only one on the underside or top would look better. The free-float quad rails only make sense if you're going to mount any sighting device on them. Otherwise it's a waste of money(in my opinion of course). They're hideous nonetheless.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Revolver said:


> Because people want to show that they have so much money that they can waste it by spending it on crap that will weight a carbine down and make the already muzzle-heavy rifle even more so.
> 
> If you have rails and don't have anything but covers on them, you're wrong.:mrgreen:


Hmmm, right now my M4 only has a rail grabber for a PEQ-2A on it, and the PEQ-2A isn't attached. All the rails are covered. But, depending on what I'm doing, I might attach the PEQ-2A on top, a Surefire light on the side, or a vertical foregrip on the bottom. If you have quick release mounts, you can customize to the mission in just a few minutes. I keep my rails covered to prevent damage.

I do think the "civilian" trend of emulating military weapons has gone to ridiculous extremes, though. A lot of this crap is useless unless you are clearing caves or on convoys while wearing night vision goggles. Perusing some of the latest gun magazines makes me laugh at some of the stuff people buy.

I dispensed with the vertical foregrip for the most part, and only use it when I have to control the Surefire or PEQ-2A. It screws up my longer-range shooting, though it is (a very little) faster up close.


----------



## C4iGrant (Apr 24, 2007)

Ladders serve several purposes. First, they protect the rails from getting beat up and or deformed. Second, they protect your hands from getting burned as rails transfer heat from the chamber all the way down.

Shipwreck, I offer discounts on the Magpul ladders when you buy QTY's of 4. http://www.gandrtactical.com/cgi-bin/commerce.cgi?search=action&category=MAGP

C4


----------

